# Making a toy car with a scrollsaw (or maybe a bandsaw)



## nev (6 Mar 2017)

Lesson 1: make sure the table is 90deg to the blade.
Lesson 2: check to make sure your workpiece fits under the arm #-o 
Maybe they should be the other way around.

Thought I'd have a go at making a toy car. Lightning Mcqueen seems to the fave at the moment so found a wooden toy on Amazon, saved a pic and drew my own using Inkscape. I already had some pre-made wheels and axle pins so designed the car around the wheel size, in this case 38mm. Not having any decent wood and this being attempt number 1 I resorted to some mdf scraps I had hanging about. I'm currently waiting for the primer to dry so thought I'd share this in case any other newbies fancy a go. I may cut the lightning decals from a thin strip of something and affix to the sides if I can work that finely.

If anyone wants the SVG file of pattern to amend or have a go just pm me your email address.

0.Print pattern, affix to wood (or MDF)







1. The outer pieces. screwed together in the 'scrap' areas and wrapped in clear tape. Cut* just the bottom edge and the wheel arches*. (I used a bandsaw to roughly cut most of the scrap off). The plan being that all 4 pieces of the car are to be cut at the same time, therefore reducing the need for sanding and shaping later on.
2. The inners. Fixed together as before and axle holes drilled.
3. Separate outers, and sit one on top of an inner to check for wheel fit and arch clearance. Trim if necessary  .






4. At this point the plan was to fix all 4 pieces together and drill/ cut window and outer. See lesson 2 above :roll: 
So I cut the outer pair and then the inner pair, leaving 'lugs' at the fixing points. Re-tape the two pieces together before cutting off the lugs with fixing screws in.






5. Glue and clamp all together.
6. Sand rough edges and mis-aligned window edges (see lesson 1 above).






7. round over edges.






8. Paint
9. Affix wheels and axles
10. Play.

I'll update with a pic of the finished article once its painted.


----------



## Claymore (6 Mar 2017)

...........


----------



## xiphidius (6 Mar 2017)

Looking good..I could perhaps make some of these for the grandsons at some point in time..I'm sure to have a load of scrap hahahahahaha
Brilliant mate thanks for sharing
Regards
C


----------



## martinka (6 Mar 2017)

Nice one, Nev, and good to see you got that Ferm/Hegner hybrid working OK. 

For anyone interested in making such toys, Steve Good has a great pattern for a tractor, which I made about 3 years back. As simple as it is, it was probably the thing I've most enjoyed making on the scroll saw.


----------



## Claymore (6 Mar 2017)

.........


----------



## nev (6 Mar 2017)

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk ... actor.html


----------



## martinka (6 Mar 2017)

nev":1wh9vydn said:


> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/toy-wooden-tractor.html



4 years later and he still hasn't got around to the accessories.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (6 Mar 2017)

As a point of interest Nev what primer are you using for the MDF.

Charley


----------



## nev (6 Mar 2017)

Buffalo Chas":24c19njd said:


> As a point of interest Nev what primer are you using for the MDF.
> 
> Charley



I happened to have recently purchased a tin of Zinsser Bullseye 123, to prime some galvanised posts I was putting in and it turns out its good for mdf and wood too, so I'm trying that. Seems ok so far.
Also mr. xiphidius is using the same here... just-a-couple-of-wee-pieces-t103952.html so hopefully its the right stuff


----------



## nev (8 Mar 2017)

In the paint shop


----------



## Claymore (8 Mar 2017)

...........


----------



## nev (8 Mar 2017)

Cheers Brian. It is an airbrush of much cheapness, I don't think it even has a needle


----------



## nev (11 Mar 2017)

Finished!
messed up the decoration but it all adds to the character :wink: and a five year old probably won't care.


----------



## martinka (11 Mar 2017)

Nice one, Nev. =D>


----------



## Claymore (11 Mar 2017)

...........


----------



## nev (11 Mar 2017)

Claymore":f6jnsbe3 said:


> ...
> Whats next project then?
> 
> Brian



Got some wheels to use up so another funky ford to go with this one..






This time a four seater...


----------



## AES (12 Mar 2017)

Great stuff nev. Addictive isn't it?

AES


----------



## nev (1 Apr 2017)

Another Pixar cars car, this time Lewis Hamilton, at the request of the littl'un that had the Lightning Mcqueen red one.

This time three central layers as two didn't look right. 
Don't look to closely, its a bit rough on the inner cab and had a slight reaction with the paint, we live and learn! but 5 year olds are not as fussy as grown ups, he's happy so thats good enough for me. 






In the shop


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2017)

Very nice nev. Nice finish on the nose of the car (where it's most important). Good job.

AES


----------



## Claymore (2 Apr 2017)

..........


----------



## nev (2 Apr 2017)

Nope just the scroll saw and the big sanding 100mm drum thingy in the pillar drill that someone posted a link for previously, possibly even yourself Brian  and the dremel very tentatively for the spoiler to body curves.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (2 Apr 2017)

Very nice Nev. The finishing touches make all the difference.

Charley


----------



## Claymore (2 Apr 2017)

.........


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Apr 2017)

Excellent, Nev!
Bet the lil un is delighted


----------



## DTR (3 Apr 2017)

Love the hotrod! =D>


----------



## nev (3 Apr 2017)

DTR":1jel3a2k said:


> Love the hotrod! =D>



Cheers, heres the pattern if anyone wants a go, my wheels were a tad too big at 38mm so had to lose some exhausts  
(I use bought in wheels /axles 12 for a fiver on eBay )


----------

